# A little woodworking humor



## Final Strut (Jan 11, 2016)

Enjoy

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2016)

Good old fashioned humor. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2016)

LMAO love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 11, 2016)

@CWS remind ya of anyone ......?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ha!!!


----------

